# Newbie to Clomid



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Hi girls,

Wow...this site is fantastic! I never knew there were so many of us that were all going throught the same thing. Before I discovered this site I thought I was the only one, which hasn't been helped by all my friends getting pregnant one by one over the last year.  

I'm new to clomid, am on cd 19, and have PCOS.
Despite PCOS I do ovulate, but my cycles can range from 32 - 70ish days, and me and DH have been trying for a year and half.

Problem is, am on cd 19 and have had no positive OPK and no rise in temperature. I feel gutted as I really thought the clomid would work. I'm due to have blood tests on cd 21 but I'm wondering if there's any point going for them as I know I haven't ovulated.

Has anyone else ovulated after cd 19 whilst being on clomid? Are we supposed to ovulate on cd 14? Any advice would be so greatly appreciated, as I feel that I am driving myself, my husband and all my friends insane by talking about it all the time.  

Thanks girls

Emma xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Hi Emma

First of all welcome to ff and the crazy clomid chicks. You are not alone and were always here for a natter.
I cant really tell you much about opk as I have only ever had one positive result with them. But have your bloods done as it will tell them if the clomid is definitely working. At least it will put your mind at rest.

Love Sal x


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Thanks Sal  

Am so worried, I really thought I would have had a positive OPK by cd 19........

My boobs are killing me, I feel so sick and am an emotional wreck....don't like this clomid one bit!

Emma xx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

I know the   pills really suck but they can work. I had them in 2000 and I get my daughter out of it. and she is great. So stick with it hun they do work

Sal x


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

Hi Mintball - welcome to the gang!

On my first cycle I ov'd cd18 and this month it looks like CD 20 - hang on in there the bloods will give you confirmation...


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

Hi Emma

Welcome to FF !!

I can reassure you! I don't ov until CD18 and have had months when I ov as late as 22!  I always had erratic cycles but clomid has now regulated me to a 32 day cycle.  Don't despair and stay positive!!   xxx


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Just wanted to say hi & welcome to the loopy pills   

My situation is slightly different as I ovulate naturally & take clomid to "boost" but as you can see, lots of the ladies ovulate at varying times in their cycles....

Keep going & have plenty of     

Good luck & take care  
Natasha


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

Awwww.....thanks girls, it really helps to know you are out there going throught the same as me (and lots of you that have been through much much worse)  

Lots of love and   to you all

Emma xx


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Welcome Emma  ...your in the right place! We're all really nice most of the time, a few   episodes sometimes, but at least we can all relate to each other.

I have PCOS and don't ovulate. I've had 1 positive OPK in 9 months, but bloods have shown I've OV'd more than that. If you can, postpone your bloods till say CD28, might show you've OV'd by then.

Good luck. You know where we are if you need us.

xxxx


----------



## mintball (Oct 27, 2005)

My consultant is away so I spoke to the pathology department who said I must come in on day 21 for the blood tests.....but WHAT IS THE POINT!!!! 

Sometimes I reckon we know so much more than they do....there is too much red tape/sticking to the flipping book....(sorry to rant and rave!)

Emma xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

your absolutely right. no point in going on day 21 if you haven't even ov'd yet. as a compromise ask if they will do it again 7 days post-ov, I did that for the first few months xxx


----------

